# Conectar parlante preamplificado a mini teatro en casa.



## Juan C. Ordóñez (May 5, 2007)

Es posible conectar un parlante preamplificado (JBL) a la salida de un parlante de un mini teatro en casa?. Le afalta potencia al teatro en casa para las fiestas y quiero conetarle un parlante adicional para subir los dB.


----------



## gaston sj (May 6, 2007)

es preamplificado o autoamplificado??? preamplificado es una parte anterior al amplificador y amplificado es que trae su propia amplificación si es asi tienes que ver de donde puedes sacar una señal preamplificada lo mas posible es que la encuentres desarmando el subwoofer y en la placa donde esta el amplificador le puentees una salida para ponerle a tu bafle ya si quieres graves que son los que suben realmente los db saludos


----------

